# Remedy, 25 Rides



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

He is nice looking colt, be sure to keep us up dated.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd take the horse if it came with the guy!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

barefoot said:


> I'd take the horse if it came with the guy!


 
HEHE. Agreed!:lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Eddie, but she's a she!  

And Girls, I know! And to top it all of, he is an Aussie! Dang it, I'm married! LOL. Needless to say I always enjoy going to the barn! Don't worry ladies there will be many more pictures to come! 

But just so you know, he is happily married with a nine month old baby!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o gorgeous girl, and umm when he is done training her tell him i need him to come to my place so he can "train" my horse. I mean he is yummy!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's looking good, Tiff!! How's her jaw now? I still say she has a gorgeous face.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie!  You know what?! It's looking really good! Other than a small bump(which you can kinda see in the picture where she is loping), you can hardly even tell she has surgery! 

And guess what my birthday present was? My darling hubby paid for 1/2 her surgery bills!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


>


Stunning horse. I can't even see the "supposed" bump. She is just gorgeous. Either she is very short or he is incredibly tall (and cute ). If things don't work out with his wife, would you ship him to TX for me? ROFLOL. 

I absolutely love this pic, that is how a horse _should_ stand at the end of every training session.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute horse!

But I do have too wonder, why is a two year old in serious training?


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Doesn't look like serious training to me. It's really normal to break 2yr old QHs for futurities around here...

She is beautiful and looks like she is coming along so great! Looking forward to more updates. =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, they have to be started as 2 year olds to get into many of the AQHA reining futurities. They are generally for 3 year olds and it takes more than just a month or 2 to make a reining horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Smrobs, if it doesn't work out I will try to ship him out to ya! I love that picture of her just standing there, but she does that all the time! She is a lazy girl!  

Slick, thanks so much. We (the trainers and I) are very pleased with her. I will keep you updated for sure. Look for more pictures in about a month from now. I visit her weekly but only watch her sessions monthly! 

She is in training so that she can compete at the AQHA, CS, NRHA Futurities next year. And nope, it doesn't take just a couple months to make a reining horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

what happened to her jaw?? it takes almost two years to make a good, solid reining horse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She's looking great! I love that first shot, it really shows her face off! 
She's much hotter than the guy! 

She's going to kick butt in her shows next year! 
Can't wait to watch her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

RJ she had a fracture in her jaw the spread all they down to her teeth, she had massive infections because bacteria was getting into the "crack" of the fracture. She had surgery on June 17th. 

Yeah I love that one too, she was paying attention to the kids!  She better kick some butt next year, if not I will have a very well trained trail pony..lol! Kidding!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

dude! that trainers HAWT!! lol but i love your girls, shes amazin


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Anny! She's my doll!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is SO pretty!!

Reining girl, I do not agree that it takes 2 years to teach a horse reining. at all.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It really depends on how they are trained and who is training them. Some horses pick it up amazingly fast and others need a lot of work. However, to have a horse that will be competative at the levels needed for the AQHA and NRHA futurities, they really should have at least 8 months to a year under pretty intense training.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Jilly! 

A horse is generally in futurity training for 20-24 months. That is the norm. Take a horse that only has 6-8 months riding on it to the futurities, and unless it's an exceptional horse, you won't even come close to placing. Rem will be there for 18 months and she was sent in April, where ever other two year old he is training had already been there since Jan.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow! I didnt realize how long it really took.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah it takes a long time! That is why you win so much more money in the futurites and derbies then the aged events. Becasue alot less horses and people are capable of training futurity horses.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Cute horse!
> 
> But I do have too wonder, why is a two year old in serious training?


 
This was my thought as well...typically, horses aren't mentally ready for this sort of training until at least age 3 and their bodies, although she LOOKS solid enough, aren't either. I worry about her knees and back when she's 10 if she's in hard training like this at 2.

As for that being how a horse *should* stand at the end of a session...I disagree...she looks COMPLETELY exhausted. There's no spark left in her and I think a session should end before they're so tired they can't hold their head up.

She's a GOOD looking horse though, I'd just wait a bit before throwing her into such hard work. Are her ground manners perfected? Does she bath, load, clip, and all that other jazz? There's so much you can do with a 2 year old that will be just as useful through their life that doesn't involve such stress on their joints...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

EveningShadows said:


> This was my thought as well...typically, horses aren't mentally ready for this sort of training until at least age 3 and their bodies, although she LOOKS solid enough, aren't either. I worry about her knees and back when she's 10 if she's in hard training like this at 2.
> 
> As for that being how a horse *should* stand at the end of a session...I disagree...she looks COMPLETELY exhausted. There's no spark left in her and I think a session should end before they're so tired they can't hold their head up.


 
Alrighty, I will explain yet again. She is a FUTURITY HORSE! Meaning, she is being trained to compete in the reining futurities NEXT YEAR! I didn't buy her has a trail, or open show horse, I bought her as a futurity horse. 

It is my choice to futurity my horse, not yours, not my neighbors, not my mothers etc. If I choose for her to be a futurity horse and have her training at two, then hey, that's my choice. She is by no means in danger, or being abused. Acutally, this little one is more than spoiled! She gets pampered. 

Now as far as she how she was standing; she was ridden for a total of about 25 mins. She was nowhere near exhausted. She had barely started to sweat under her saddle, and to top it all off she was in the indoor which is cooking. And FYI the picture was taking about 8 mins into the ride when we were talking about her training, and as I have already said she holds her head like this all the time she is lazy type horse. 

And another thing, since you seem to have to know. Yes she does know everything else. Reining horses are prepared for this, they aren't just thrown into futurity training without knowing anythings. Theses horses are handled extensivily since day one. 

And FYI she sees a Massage Therapist (myself) weekly, the Chiro every 8 weeks and the vet and farrier every 6 weeks. She has had no issues at all with her body, and if she does she will have a break. But she is by no means WORKING HARD, she is simply being conditioned for full training at the moment. 

If there is anything else that you need to know, please let me know. I would be more than happy to explain why I do things the way I do with MY horse!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll also point out that she has a substantial brak from training because of her jaw, which was also not Tiffany's fault.
I know Tiff in real life and have met this horse in person. She's well cared for and certainly has "spark" in her eye. She's a sweetheart, and I can imagine her being a sweet ride. 
I'd trust Denny (my baby, I'm sure you all know) in Tiff's care in a heartbeat.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie! And as you already know I do trust you with Rem's life, your name is now on her file with the vet! 

BTW, I just adore your avatar! Way to cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, you don't have to justify yourself to anyone. You know your horse and even though I don't know you personally, I have no doubt that you would never let Rem be pushed beyond her limits. Though many of us believe that the futurities should start at 5 years old, that is just the way of the horsey business and if you want to compete, you just have to go with the flow.  I can hardly wait for video of Rem competing.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Smrobs, I have a ton of respect for you, not just for this but for many things!  You are one of the only people that I have EVER talked to that is so willing to admit when they make a mistake (When you were talking about Denny's training, I made that same mistake) Thanks again for the positive feedback! 

And I would love it if they would have the futurites for 4 or 5yr olds. That would be great! I am all for the change, the rest of the performance world needs to be!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I have an honest question, don't get mad I'm not trying to make an argument, I really am curious

When others come on here and mention riding a two year old there is an uproar. Why is it okay to WTC this two year old, but not others? Is it just because this one might make money in the futurities? But racehorses make money too so I can't think that is the reason

Thank you ahead of time for answering my questions


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I have an honest question, don't get mad I'm not trying to make an argument, I really am curious
> 
> When others come on here and mention riding a two year old there is an uproar. Why is it okay to WTC this two year old, but not others? Is it just because this one might make money in the futurities? But racehorses make money too so I can't think that is the reason
> 
> Thank you ahead of time for answering my questions


I'm going to venture an answer, I hope you don't mind Tiff.

Most other horses are NOT going to be futurity horses. A lot of people that post wanting to start a 2 year old just want to get on and ride, and they really have no good reason to start them at 2.
Tiffany bought Rem specifically as a reining futurity horse. She has hired an extremely popular and experienced trainer in our area to minimize anything going wrong. 
Futurity horses get started at 2. Do I really agree with it? No, but that's how things are right now, and Tiffany truly does care about Rem. This horse is well taken care of, and is in really good hands for training.
I'm sure there have been others on here with WP or other futurity horses on here that have received the same support. 
Hope that answers your question!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would have said the same thing. 

Farmpony also has a horse that was started as a two year old for AQHA shows. She was shown some support but she was also talked down to by alot of people. 

Do I agree with the futurity being for 3yr olds? Nope, but I can't change that on my own!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I think she is lovely and at the end of my ride my mare likes to drop her head like that as well as a Ahhh moment she knows she did her job well with that long and low cool down


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, Tiff. That means a lot to me.  Yeah, Denny was my big screw up but he taught me so much that I can't be ashamed or mad about how he is now. None of my horses are even close to perfect but I like to claim that they are. LOL. But I do know that the problems they have either came from me or are in their nature and I just never fixed them. 

When are you planning to compete with Rem? Or does it all kinda depend on how her training goes?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks CR! Love your Avatar BTW! 

Smorbs I will compete with her in 2011, she will be in the 2010 futurities, if her training goes well, but I won't be riding her. My trainer will be showing her next year.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

**** those aussies and being so cute! 

Cute looking horse, she does look short though, how tall is she?

I also have to agree, a lot of the money is in the futurties and a lot of the more valuable horses, especially studs make their names entirely in futurity classes. Doesn't make it entirely right, but as long as a horse is started out right and not pushed super hard it can be done right and allow the horse to have a long career after its futurity days.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep you are right. She is about 14hh...maybe a bit taller!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the explanations everyone


----------

